# Amry or cut worms?



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

My grass has gotten destroyed in the past couple weeks and I had assumed it was a mix of the heat, over seed watering and disease. But I did the dish soap in a gallon of water test and these came up right away..can anyone ID them? I have some othro BUG B GONE and wondering if that will work against them?


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Army

get to spraying..

Bug begone is Bifenithrin

Read the label for amounts.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

I just spread bug b gon granular and currently watering it in.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

1028mountain said:


> I just spread bug b gon granular and currently watering it in.


Good man..


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Factor said:


> 1028mountain said:
> 
> 
> > I just spread bug b gon granular and currently watering it in.
> ...


@Factor Any idea how long it takes for them to die?


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Well I use spray. So not to long. Maybe for some a few hours to a day. I would have to read the granular label. Do you have some liquid spray to? There are known ones with big in resistance.

Are you seeing any dead ones? Or lots of movement


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

I treated it yesterday and watered it in. Today I found one of them alive. I guess I can do the dish soap water trick to see if they are still there. And I am happy to get a spray but not sure which one.

Shoot. My wife said we have big b gon insect killer and Sevin concentrate bug killer as well. I guess either would work?


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

@Factor Looks like I either missed a corner of my lawn or they are back. I went ahead and spread a fresh bag of orth bug b gone but wondering if it makes sense to spray bifen as well? Would doing that harm my grass or fresh seed from overseeding?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The active ingredient in Ortho Bug is bifenthrin. It is a contact killer. Yes, fall armyworms can return. Moths in the neighborhood lay eggs, which hatch into more caterpillars. You need to be alert to them until frost. Bifenthrin will not harm your grass or seedlings. Some info on armyworms:
https://www.chesterfield.gov/DocumentCenter/View/23074/Managing-Fall-Armyworms-on-Lawns-PDF?bidId=

https://vaturf.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/09/General-armyworm-update-for-LCOs-and-clientele.pdf


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

@Virginiagal

Thanks I put that down and found out that my local Southern States has BifenI/T if I need to treat them again. They told me they came up north on the hurricane which is interesting.


----------

